# Round Brick Fire Pit



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks nice---I'm a real hack when it comes to masonry---you did that well--Mike---


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> That looks nice---I'm a real hack when it comes to masonry---you did that well--Mike---


Thanks!
The grill helped make a perfect circle. I just built the pit around it basically.
It took a long time for some reason...maybe because it was my first time. I had planned on doing another row, but nope...after two rows it looked good enough. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Come summer add some folding chairs and a marshmallow stick or two----sounds like a winner--


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Come summer add some folding chairs and a marshmallow stick or two----sounds like a winner--


We've already had a couple bonfires, complete with smores, dogs, & suds. Good times.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice! I totally want one....


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks nice! Is the grill removable? It's hard to tell from the pictures. Either a fire pit or brick BBQ grill is on my "would love to have but never seem to have the time to build" list which seems to keep growing


----------



## cprice12 (Jan 3, 2011)

dengle said:


> Looks nice! Is the grill removable? It's hard to tell from the pictures. Either a fire pit or brick BBQ grill is on my "would love to have but never seem to have the time to build" list which seems to keep growing


Yes, the grill can be taken out. It's just resting on the bricks and slightly raised above the rock to allow airflow and a better burn.


----------

